# What size shot to use for ducks?



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

2s for geese. 3 or 4 for ducks. With hevi metal you can go small for a dense pattern with increased power. If you're willing to spend money. (I agree, you're better off spending money on practice rounds)


----------

